# Looking for FL Boys...



## billy336 (May 8, 2007)

I have some openings for the upcoming season. We are located on the Berrien/Lanier county lines. 1700 acres, house with power, 4BR, lots of deer, quail, ducks. Will be 20 members total, dues $900/year. Includes fod plots, insurance, etc. PM if interested. Our club has been together for 24 years, great variety of terrain, and all members are from FL. Serious inquiries only please. Thanks.

BH


----------



## bowhunterwill (May 8, 2007)

How many openings and what are the rules?...You can email me at bowhunterwill@aol.com   Thanks

William


----------



## billy336 (May 8, 2007)

Email sent.


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (May 8, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## hwaldron56 (May 8, 2007)

I live in north Fla ,Same question how many openings and what are your club rules.Email me at hwaldron56@bellsouth.net


----------



## jp328 (May 8, 2007)

Please email me as well, rules and number of openings. I have friends looking in that area.

jp328@tampabay.rr.com


----------



## billy336 (May 9, 2007)

Answered all PMs. Busy with demolition today, I will contact all interested parties this eveving. Thanks for the response fellas, I look forward to talking with you.

BH


----------



## beerduck (May 9, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## WILD GOOSE CHASER (May 9, 2007)

*HUNT CLUB*

WHAT TOWN ARE YOU NEAR AND WHAT ARE YOUR RULES AND HOW MANY OPENINGS? THANKS RONNIE. E-MAIL WGCHASER@AOL.COM


----------



## hav2hunt (May 9, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## billy336 (May 10, 2007)

I apologize for not getting in touch with you fellas, been knocking down trailers and haven't been in the office. I will contact each of you this evening. Thanks for your patience.

BH


----------



## stevenw (May 10, 2007)

FLORIDA BOYS: Two hunters from FL - interested in joining your club.  Please contact: Steve @ 407-892-7871 or E-mail to: budder@embarqmail.com.  Thank you.


----------



## FLCRACKER (May 11, 2007)

stevenw said:


> FLORIDA BOYS: Two hunters from FL - interested in joining your club.  Please contact: Steve @ 407-892-7871 or E-mail to: budder@embarqmail.com.  Thank you.



How long you lived in ST.Cloud  I used to live there


----------



## FLCRACKER (May 11, 2007)

stevenw said:


> FLORIDA BOYS: Two hunters from FL - interested in joining your club.  Please contact: Steve @ 407-892-7871 or E-mail to: budder@embarqmail.com.  Thank you.



You dont do trannies do ya my dad had a friend named budder that worked on stuff


----------



## stevenw (May 11, 2007)

*steven*



FLCRACKER said:


> You dont do trannies do ya my dad had a friend named budder that worked on stuff



iused to own a transmission shop in kississme


----------



## stevenw (May 11, 2007)

my nickname is budder


----------



## outsideman (May 11, 2007)

Billy I hunt with Whitetailer but I might have a couple of friends interested. Would appreciate any info.........Thanks.  Got Grand parents buried in Jensen.


----------



## hwaldron56 (May 12, 2007)

I live in north Fla and have about 8 hunters and their families looking for a family oriented lease to get in on.


----------



## billy336 (May 12, 2007)

Emails and PMs sent. Thanks fellas.


----------



## FLCRACKER (May 12, 2007)

stevenw said:


> my nickname is budder



My dad is rick collins


----------



## stevenw (May 12, 2007)

FLCRACKER said:


> My dad is rick collins



its a small world .rick and i were real good friends bot i have not been in touch for quite some time


----------



## jp328 (May 16, 2007)

Billy, I left you 2 messages on your phone, are you full?


----------



## Gadget (May 16, 2007)

Your leasing land in Ga.....Why won't you allow any Ga hunters......


----------



## beerduck (May 18, 2007)

i called and left a message too, are you full?


----------



## billy336 (May 22, 2007)

Filled up, thanks.


----------



## Michael Lee (May 22, 2007)

Gadget said:


> Your leasing land in Ga.....Why won't you allow any Ga hunters......



I agree bud.  Not the first time I've seen that though.  To each his own I guess.  Some of my best friends live in FL, I couldn't imagine telling them they couldn't hunt with me since they lived in another state.


----------



## billy336 (May 22, 2007)

We had an issue with a GA resident that we allowed to join the club. When we went home, he would fill his truck up with his buddies and hunt the ImadummyImadummyImadummyImadummy out of the place. Couple of fellas went up on a Wednesday morning and he pulls in with 10 people in the back of his truck. I don't need that nonsense in my deer camp. One bad egg keeps my lease FL only. I have friends in GA, but being locals up there, they don't need a place to hunt. I've gotten some interesting PMs over this post, but my club has been together for 24 years and will always be FL only. Sorry.

BH


----------



## Just 1 More (May 22, 2007)

billy336 said:


> We had an issue with a GA resident that we allowed to join the club. When we went home, he would fill his truck up with his buddies and hunt the he!! out of the place. Couple of fellas went up on a Wednesday morning and he pulls in with 10 people in the back of his truck. I don't need that nonsense in my deer camp. One bad egg keeps my lease FL only. I have friends in GA, but being locals up there, they don't need a place to hunt. I've gotten some interesting PMs over this post, but my club has been together for 24 years and will always be FL only. Sorry.
> 
> BH


I wondered how long it would take before someone started questioning you for wanting FL only.. I completely agree with you. Had the same crap on other leases I was on. The way you want to run your lease is your buisness just as everyone else runs theirs the way they want. If they don't like it, then they should go out and get a lease and let as many locals hunt it as they can.
 Good luck with your season


----------



## Josh Clark (May 22, 2007)

I think he only wants Fl. members because they don't know how to kill big deer.


----------



## Just 1 More (May 22, 2007)

Josh Clark said:


> I think he only wants Fl. members because they don't know how to kill big deer.



Yep... Thats got to be the reason


----------



## Michael Lee (May 22, 2007)

Like I said, to each his own.  Period.  I was only curious because that area is only 30 minutes away from me.  Now you can understand why I can't find any land locally.

Thanks, good luck this season.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (May 22, 2007)

billy336 said:


> We had an issue with a GA resident that we allowed to join the club. When we went home, he would fill his truck up with his buddies and hunt the ImadummyImadummyImadummyImadummy out of the place. Couple of fellas went up on a Wednesday morning and he pulls in with 10 people in the back of his truck. I don't need that nonsense in my deer camp. One bad egg keeps my lease FL only. I have friends in GA, but being locals up there, they don't need a place to hunt. I've gotten some interesting PMs over this post, but my club has been together for 24 years and will always be FL only. Sorry.
> 
> BH


Had some issues with folks from FL.as well.We tend to shy away from them.To each his own. Have a safe and successful upcoming season


----------



## Dehunt (May 23, 2007)

*Florida*

They pay big bucks but dont shoot any.They hunt maybe 10 times a year.The way land is being consumed in Ga. in 10 years nobody will have a place to hunt.


----------



## Davexx1 (May 23, 2007)

Stop and think about it...... having nothing but out of state hunters in your hunt lease is very smart and means considerably less hunting pressure on the land and resource.  Less hunting pressure usually means no crowding, excellent game survival rates, more game, fewer headaches and problems for the lease owner, and a better hunting experience for all.

A hunt club with mostly or all local members gets pounded day in and day out for the entire hunt season, many conflicts, etc.

It seems obvious which is better and which club I would want to be a part of.

Dave1


----------



## billy336 (May 23, 2007)

Josh Clark said:


> I think he only wants Fl. members because they don't know how to kill big deer.



Nope. And our $4240 in license fees don't mean much to anyone either. This GA/FL nonsense will never end.


----------



## Gadget (May 23, 2007)

Davexx1 said:


> Stop and think about it...... having nothing but out of state hunters in your hunt lease is very smart and means considerably less hunting pressure on the land and resource.  Less hunting pressure usually means no crowding, excellent game survival rates, more game, fewer headaches and problems for the lease owner, and a better hunting experience for all.
> 
> A hunt club with mostly or all local members gets pounded day in and day out for the entire hunt season, many conflicts, etc.
> 
> ...



I have a club member from Florida who drives up every weekend of deer season and comes in on Thurday night, and then I have members who live 20 minutes away and hunt a couple times a year.  He also spends a week during Thankgiving and Christmas. He's there more than most of the other members........

Maybe I should kick him out cause he hunts too much, not fair for the Ga members.....


----------



## Just 1 More (May 23, 2007)

billy336 said:


> This GA/FL nonsense will never end.



Never will...   But if you think GA is bad.. we just leased land in Kansas and it's 10 times worse than here


----------



## Josh Clark (May 23, 2007)

I don't care where your from, as long as your a hunter!!!!!


----------



## Just 1 More (May 23, 2007)

One thing that gets overlooked in all this.. We live in Florida,, our friends live here as well.. we like hunting with our friends.. NO different than any of you guys. There is only so much room available on a lease and your friends come first..


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (May 23, 2007)

Gadget said:


> I have a club member from Florida who drives up every weekend of deer season and comes in on Thurday night, and then I have members who live 20 minutes away and hunt a couple times a year.  He also spends a week during Thankgiving and Christmas. He's there more than most of the other members........
> 
> Maybe I should kick him out cause he hunts too much, not fair for the Ga members.....



Wait until he tries to lease the land out from under you.


----------



## Josh Clark (May 23, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> One thing that gets overlooked in all this.. We live in Florida,, our friends live here as well.. we like hunting with our friends.. NO different than any of you guys. There is only so much room available on a lease and your friends come first..



If he has Fl friends he wants to hunt with and join his club, why is he posting this on hereIts not an issue of friends, its an issue with locals. 
I'm not saying I don't agree with him.


----------



## Just 1 More (May 23, 2007)

Josh Clark said:


> If he has Fl friends he wants to hunt with and join his club, why is he posting this on hereIts not an issue of friends, its an issue with locals.
> I'm not saying I don't agree with him.



Looking for other Florida friends


----------



## Gadget (May 24, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> Looking for other Florida friends



 


 BTW I'm from Jupiter, Fl.  Does that mean I can join, I just moved Ga because of my job.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (May 24, 2007)

Gadget said:


> BTW I'm from Jupiter, Fl.  Does that mean I can join, I just moved Ga because of my job.



If you live in Ga. now you may be outta luck.


----------



## billy336 (May 24, 2007)

Gadget, you see where I'm from? Must have been hard to move away from Jupiter, some of the prettiest water in the state. The snook are stacking up in Jupiter Inlet for the spawn, the big sows are still hitting greenies for the moment. And yes, since you almost have some Martin County roots, I would let you join. Plus since you just moved up there, you probably don't have a truckload of buddies to bring along with you, yet.


----------



## Gadget (May 24, 2007)

billy336 said:


> Gadget, you see where I'm from? Must have been hard to move away from Jupiter, some of the prettiest water in the state. The snook are stacking up in Jupiter Inlet for the spawn, the big sows are still hitting greenies for the moment. And yes, since you almost have some Martin County roots, I would let you join. Plus since you just moved up there, you probably don't have a truckload of buddies to bring along with you, yet.




I didn't just move here, I've been here a while. Thanks for the invite but I really wasn't looking to get in.

Jupiter is wonderful place. It's grown soo soo much, not the same place anymore. Indiantown rd was just a 2 lane road when I was in Jupiter High School. The water is still as beautiful as ever though. We tried to get out of the inlet several times when I was there in March, was just too rough. We fished the river for while for snook but didn't have any luck.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (May 24, 2007)

billy336 said:


> Gadget, you see where I'm from? Must have been hard to move away from Jupiter, some of the prettiest water in the state. The snook are stacking up in Jupiter Inlet for the spawn, the big sows are still hitting greenies for the moment. And yes, since you almost have some Martin County roots, I would let you join. Plus since you just moved up there, you probably don't have a truckload of buddies to bring along with you, yet.


----------



## pacecars (May 28, 2007)

Billy, sent you a PM if North Florida boys count?


----------



## Jimmy C (Jun 6, 2007)

DB. Know bout them big SNOOK.  Won the Miami Met tour. in 72 probably before you were born. Im in Ft Lauderdale and my friend is in Tampa.  Sounds just like the club we are lookin for.  Both of us are retired and hook up once in a while to fish and hunt.  If you ever have any drop outs or openings please keep me in mind.  Thanks. Jimmy C, coyle474@bellsouth.net or phone # 954-474-2718


----------



## jasper rhodes (Jul 8, 2007)

If there is 2 spots open please call 727-4399106


----------



## jasper rhodes (Jul 8, 2007)

I have hunted with a 300 savage( 99 )fo 37 years what cal is the one in the photo?


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 8, 2007)

billy336 said:


> We had an issue with a GA resident that we allowed to join the club. When we went home, he would fill his truck up with his buddies and hunt the ImadummyImadummyImadummyImadummy out of the place. Couple of fellas went up on a Wednesday morning and he pulls in with 10 people in the back of his truck. I don't need that nonsense in my deer camp. One bad egg keeps my lease FL only. I have friends in GA, but being locals up there, they don't need a place to hunt. I've gotten some interesting PMs over this post, but my club has been together for 24 years and will always be FL only. Sorry.
> 
> BH



Let one bad egg ruin it for everyone else, and the comment about locals didnt need a place to hunt!! Just another reason most of us locals dont care for out of state hunters. You know our time and money is as important to us as yours is to you.  Not all locals have a place to hunt and are costantly looking for a place where  they could hunt and get along with other hunters not @#$ holes.


----------



## billy336 (Jul 9, 2007)

All of my spots are now full. Thanks to all of you for your interest. 


BH


----------



## sticker (Jul 10, 2007)

*Florida boys*

I thought this website was called GEORGIA OUTDOOR NEWS????


----------



## Josh Clark (Jul 12, 2007)

billy336 said:


> Nope. And our $4240 in license fees don't mean much to anyone either. This GA/FL nonsense will never end.



Yall are making us rich


----------

